# INTx with duality/conflicting experience.



## INTP user (May 9, 2010)

I am an MBti INTP and an INTp by test, but according to the four functions and Socionics description I should be an Socionics INTj. That makes sense since my main function seems to be introverted thinking.

Severeral years ago I found the Socionics relationship chart and thought ESFP was my dual and ESFJ my conflicting type. And at the same period of time I first fell in love with an ESFJ woman and after that ESFP. The ESFJ and I didn't work very well together and had lots of arguments. The ESFP still makes my heart jump and I really thought an ESFP would have been a peefect match. 

Now that I have read up a little bit about the real typing behind Socionics I'm starting to doubt ESFP is my dual.

If you are an INTx and have experince with ESFx, how do you find them now? Who is your dual/conflicting type?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTP user said:


> I am an MBti INTP and an INTp by test, but according to the four functions and Socionics description I should be an Socionics INTj. That makes sense since my main function seems to be introverted thinking.
> 
> Severeral years ago I found the Socionics relationship chart and thought ESFP was my dual and ESFJ my conflicting type. And at the same period of time I first fell in love with an ESFJ woman and after that ESFP. The ESFJ and I didn't work very well together and had lots of arguments. The ESFP still makes my heart jump and I really thought an ESFP would have been a peefect match.
> 
> ...


As the theory says: ESE or FeSi is my conflictor, SEE or SeFi my dual.


----------



## INTP user (May 9, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> As the theory says: ESE or FeSi is my conflictor, SEE or SeFi my dual.


Do you have any experience with ESFx's?


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

INTP user said:


> Do you have any experience with ESFx's?


I have an ESE (ESFJ) aunt, which never understands my ideas nor I get her rants, and tries to force me to participate in activities that I find really boring. In fact she can be really pushy when I refuse an invitation. The worst thing was she criticized things that I did many years ago, as those were things that went against FeSi logic. So there is a clear conflictor relationship.

I've talked with two SEE (ESFP), and I have zero issues commenting stuff with them, as there is a mutual understanding and a clear communication. So with this and other complementary ideas I verified that they're my dual type.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

INTP user said:


> Now that I have read up a little bit about the real typing behind Socionics I'm starting to doubt ESFP is my dual.


What about other relationship types?
If you are INTj you would feel supervised by ESTps and also feel some attraction towards other Fe and Si types besides ESFj. But if you are INTp then you'd be supervised by ENFjs and feel some attraction for Fi types like INFjs and ISFj. It should be very easy to tell apart INTj and INTp if you look at other intertype relations as a whole grid rather than focusing on one or two relationships (which may be outliers).


----------



## INTP user (May 9, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> What about other relationship types?
> If you are INTj you would feel supervised by ESTps and also feel some attraction towards other Fe and Si types besides ESFj. But if you are INTp then you'd be supervised by ENFjs and feel some attraction for Fi types like INFjs and ISFj. It should be very easy to tell apart INTj and INTp if you look at other intertype relations as a whole grid rather than focusing on one or two relationships (which may be outliers).


When I read the chart I feel like like I'm an INTp. And I feel a lot of attraction to ESFP's moreso than ESFj's. Also duality seems more logical between INTj and ESFp than with ESFj because in that case both take care of the others absolute blind spot instead of their fourth weakest part. ESFj and INTp are also more into power and social hierarchhy. INTj and ESFp are more into feeling good and experiencing life rather than reaching goals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue Flare said:


> I've talked with two SEE (ESFP), and I have zero issues commenting stuff with them, as there is a mutual understanding and a clear communication. So with this and other complementary ideas I verified that they're my dual type.


That maybe true but "Duals" are not relationship material.

Socionics - the16types.info forums


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

INTP user said:


> When I read the chart I feel like like I'm an INTp. And I feel a lot of attraction to ESFP's moreso than ESFj's.


You didn't answer the question which was what you feel towards other types besides ESFp and ESFj?



INTP user said:


> Also duality seems more logical between INTj and ESFp than with ESFj because in that case both take care of the others absolute blind spot instead of their fourth weakest part.


That spot is also called "painful function". INTj isn't dual of ESFp because INTj's leading function falls on painful function of ESFp, which is, well, painful.


----------



## INTP user (May 9, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> You didn't answer the question which was what you feel towards other types besides ESFp and ESFj?
> 
> 
> That spot is also called "painful function". INTj isn't dual of ESFp because INTj's leading function falls on painful function of ESFp, which is, well, painful.


I´ve compared myself with ENTj, ENTp, ENFj, ENFp, ESTp, ESFp, ESFj, MBTI INTP, INTJ, ISFJ.

My personal experience with MBTI ESFP and ESFJ is that when it comes to ESFP we try to cover each others butts but when it comes to ESFJ we try hurt each other as much as possible.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTP user said:


> I´ve compared myself with ENTj, ENTp, ENFj, ENFp, ESTp, ESFp, ESFj, MBTI INTP, INTJ, ISFJ.
> 
> My personal experience with MBTI ESFP and ESFJ is that when it comes to ESFP we try to cover each others butts but when it comes to ESFJ we try hurt each other as much as possible.


I think I've seen enough post of you in this thread to conclude that you are not an ILI though. Your thinking is static and heavily Ne-focused, like in this post. Alpha NT does seem like the likelier option for you, cognitively. Not idea what kind of people you think are MBTI ESFPs, but chances are that they are not necessarily SEEs in socionics if you have issues typing yourself and recognizing people in the system. 

An LII would find SEEs very difficult to be around usually, because their ego block is the LII's superego block. Interaction easily becomes rife with misunderstandings as partner keeps interpreting the other partner in a way that partner doesn't seem to find ideal, leading to a constant sense of misunderstandings. Conflictor pair is the most difficult to overcome relationship-wise for this reason, as it constantly feels like the other partner is criticizing you or drawing meanings about things you think you didn't intend. Not impossible, but definitely needs more work than the other intertype relationships.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

INTP user said:


> I am an MBti INTP and an INTp by test, but according to the four functions and Socionics description I should be an Socionics INTj.


If your type is INTP in MBT, then your type is INTP in Socionics. If you find INTJ type's desciption in Socionics is closer to you, then your type should be INTJ in MBT too. Functional model for introverted types in MBT controverts to Jung and is wrong, while Socionics is using Jung's model, hence types descriptions for introverted types in Socionics are more correct.



> Now that I have read up a little bit about the real typing behind Socionics I'm starting to doubt ESFP is my dual.


The main problem here is not a typology, but how correctly you identify types - yours and of other people. Also types is not the single factor which affects relations. So in many situations is better to think by your heart, than by typology.


----------

